

GNU funding round and new pricing - sinwave
https://diafygi.github.io/gnu-pricing/website/

======
joshstrange
As someone who was very confused by this post it's important to look at this
[0] GitHub page with the disclaimer at the bottom:

> This project is satire and was made during the "2015 Stupid Shit No One
> Needs & Terrible Ideas Hackathon. [1]

[0] [https://github.com/diafygi/gnu-pricing](https://github.com/diafygi/gnu-
pricing)

[1] [https://stupidhackathon.github.io/](https://stupidhackathon.github.io/)

